# Hi- Standard Dog Food



## wildwindgundogs (Jan 31, 2012)

Does anyone on this forum feed Hi- Standard Dog Food. I do and have great success with it. Price just right $30.00 and comes in 50 lb bags. Offered in 4 different Protein / Fat levels. 

If you feed Hi- Standard Dog Food or want to learn a little more about it post on this forum. Thanks


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Yes I feed Hi Standard to my Labs and my Service Dog. Our entire K9 unit is on it and have been very happy with it for the last 3 years or so.


----------

